# PROBLEMA en potencia Crest CA12.



## deechai (Ago 3, 2012)

Hola, tengo una CA12, la cual andaba perfecto. La guarde por varios meses y un día cuando la quiero prender, uno de los canales se queda protegido al inicio. Es decir, queda predida la luz roja de clip y de protect. Lei el manual y cuando pasa esto, es un problema de temperatura. Obviamente la potencia esta fria, por ende debe ser un problema del sensor de temperatura ya que también puedo observar que el ventilador correspondiente al canal que no arranca gira mucho mas rápido.

Desarme la potencia, medi los transitores de salida, use aire comprimido para sacar tierra y nada sigue igual, alguna idea? Saludos!.


----------



## fabio1 (Ago 3, 2012)

hola podes subir algunas fotos para ayudarte mejor 
pd: revisaste el lm35dt(sensor de temperatura)


----------



## deechai (Ago 4, 2012)

gracias por responder, es que no se bien cual es el sensor de temperatura ni donde está (nunca abri esta potencia antes, nunca me trajo ningun problema).

Saludos.


----------



## fabio1 (Ago 5, 2012)

una consulta la potencia la vas a reparar vos??o la vas a llevar a alguien para que te la repare??
pd:si queres te ayudo a repararla pero voy a necesitar fotos para guiarme

saludos


----------



## deechai (Ago 5, 2012)

hola fabio, si es algo sencillo, lo intentaré hacer yo, de lo contrario se la tendré que llevar a alguien para que la repare, pero no tengo a alguien "de confianza" que la repare, no quiero que me cambien cosas de mas o me metan el perro!. Que foto/os necesitas? conoces esta potencia? saludos y gracias...


----------



## fabio1 (Ago 5, 2012)

la potencia esa no la conosco por dentro,pero me doy idea para reparala,la foto que me gustaria es la parte de los transistores es donde esta el sensor,y me gustaria la parte de preamplificador(nada que ver con la falla)solamente para ver como es.
saludos


----------



## deechai (Ago 5, 2012)

OK! la abro y le saco un par de fotos y las subo, mientras te paso estos dos links de especificaciones y sistematicos de la potencia.

http://www.crestaudio.com/media/sche...1 Output.pdf

http://www.crestaudio.com/media/sche...matic_set1.pdf


gracias!


----------



## fabio1 (Ago 6, 2012)

no lo puedo abrir la pagina que me mandaste, descargalo vos y subilo aca para descargalo directamente


----------



## deechai (Ago 6, 2012)

aca va denuevo, tiene que funcionar ahora:

http://www.crestaudio.com/media/schematics/CA12_8K1 Output.pdf

http://www.crestaudio.com/media/schematics/ca_schematic_set1.pdf


----------



## fabio1 (Ago 6, 2012)

dale ya lo pude ver,respero tus fotos para poderte ayudar


----------



## deechai (Ago 6, 2012)

aca subi las fotos:

http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/5903/img0072ov.jpg

http://img607.imageshack.us/img607/2325/img0071xn.jpg

http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/2811/img0070jim.jpg

http://img580.imageshack.us/img580/1420/img0069pw.jpg

http://img560.imageshack.us/img560/8380/img0068up.jpg

http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/3654/img0067ld.jpg

http://img819.imageshack.us/img819/3396/img0066va.jpg

http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/8356/img0065th.jpg

http://img607.imageshack.us/img607/6169/img0064hj.jpg

Vista general:

http://img528.imageshack.us/img528/7351/img0063pj.jpg


----------



## Micky (Ago 6, 2012)

estube mirando las fotos y tengo una potencia e sound modelo2400 que es igual..comentame que problem tenes..si es uno o los dos canales..a mi se me quemo una vez uno de los puentes de diodos y no me funcionaba(obviamente)suelen tener problemas basicos,,espero ayudarte


----------



## deechai (Ago 6, 2012)

hola micky, como puse en el primer post, la potencia andaba perfecto, no la use, un dia la prendo y un canal anda perfecto y el otro no arranca, se queda con la luz roja de CLIP y la luz roja de PROTECT encendida. El ventilador de lado que no arranca gira mucho mas rapido que el otro, por lo que me imagino es algun sensor de temperatura, pero no tengo ni idea cual es. Medi todos los transistores de salida y no estan en corto.

gracias


----------



## fabio1 (Ago 6, 2012)

hola subo la foto marcandote donde esta el sensor para que se lo cambies y tambien el datasheet del sensor.cuanquier cosa pregunta 
a si te vamos ayudando
saludos


----------



## fabio1 (Ago 17, 2012)

y que paso con la potencia pudiste repararla o no??


----------



## deechai (Ago 17, 2012)

Gracias *por* preguntar, la verdad es que la desarme y compare con el lado que andaba bien y mide todo igual, y por eso no toque nada, como no se tanto, me parece que la voy *a* tener *que* llevar a algun tecnico en sonido a ver que me dice. Lo *que* voy a hacer es que me de un diagnostico sin hacerle nada y ahi te consulto a ver que onda


----------



## Micky (Oct 29, 2012)

perdon por responder despues de tanto tiempo..tu problema esta en el transistor que esta del lado de los 2sc5200... el que esta conectado ala resistencia variable..(el mio es un tip127)cambialo y arranca..me paso este finde y me acorde de ti


----------

